
Programming is obsolete. This 3D browser game was made in 2 weeks with no coding - soft8soft
https://cdn.soft8soft.com/demo/applications/farmers_journey_max/index.html
======
iamNumber4
If programmers stop writing code, because programming is obsolete.

Who will make the components for you to copy and paste to cobble together more
crufty kluge of examples that justifies your over the top assertion?

------
3131s
It doesn't load in Firefox or an older Chromium install. I guess programming
isn't obsolete yet?

~~~
eesmith
Works for me in FF, most recent, on a Mac.

It's a fancy version of a game I first came across in "BASIC Computer Games",
or something similar.

------
ankurdhama
Programming != Coding.

